# From Florida To Portugal



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

amazing how photos of my work show up on google images

just found 2 pictures of a interior i painted on a Portugal website

i guess Repaint Florida has gone world wide


http://www.pinturasisolamentos.com/ 

i guess i need to start marketing to this market being they like my work

Richmond you ready for a road ... urgg air plane trip?

i'll sub it out :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> amazing how photos of my work show up on google images
> 
> just found 2 pictures of a interior i painted on a Portugal website
> 
> ...


Picture Shark Is a good free program to put watermarks on your pix. Very adjustable for placement and opacity.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is that a windows, Mac or iOS platform?


----------

